# Eden Dog Food



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Oscars Eden dog food samples have arrived today. We have the Game with Lamb, 80% Multi Meat with Fish formula and the Catch of the Day 80% fish formula. I have put a little bit of each in bowls to test which he likes. So far he hasn't tried any of them ( just sniffed them ) but hopefully he will find one he likes. I'm planning to leave them out all day and see how he gets on with it x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

How long should I leave it before I give in a give him the food he wants? The Eden has been out all day and he hasn't touched it at all. How long is it ok to go without food? Do you think I should add a little chicken stock to it to soften it a little and give it more flavour? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, I feed Eden but as I have two dogs I cannot leave it down to free feed as my bigger dog would eat it all. I measure out slightly less than is recommended for their weight and top it with a good quality wet food, they both usually gobble it up immediately then. You could try adding some warm water and leave it to soak for a few mins before you put it down. I'm not sure how long you should leave it down if you've moistened it but if it's dry I'm sure it will be good for a day. How long you decide to let your dog not eat for is up to you, they do say a dog won't starve itself but to be honest I'm very soft at this because the minute my Bella does not eat I'm usually on my knees hand feeding her  good luck, Eden is a great food so if you can I'd persevere.


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for replying. I will leave it abit longer for today and then try adding some water. I really do want him to like a quality food but he is so fussy and I just give in to him when he looks at me with those big brown eyes 😍. Do you recommend anything else if he doesn't take to it x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

It depends whether you want to feed wet or dry, I feed a combination of both. In the morning they have Eden kibble topped with Applaws wet food, they love this and eat it very quickly. At tea time they have James Wellbeloved wet food. Some dogs might not tolerate eating different brands of food but mine have never had any problems with it and I like it because I think it gives them variety. Whatever you decide to do make sure you introduce the food very slowly to minimise the risk of an upset tummy.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

What does Oscar normally eat?


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

He normally has cooked chicken for his first meal and the for his second ( please don't shout at me now cuz I know it's terrible but it's the only thing he will eat) but bakers!! I'm looking at ordering natures menu raw to try, it has 4.5 stars ?x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Rolo wouldnt eat Eden, I tried a sample, I think it was the fish that put him off, he doesnt like it. I ended up putting both mine on Canagan. They love it, grain free, all good stuff and moderate price. They have a little bit of wet food once a day purely because they like it but mainly Canagan. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Well you will likely have trouble getting him to eat more natural foods, as his taste buds will be used to Bakers. It is full of flavour enhancers, and sugars, and sprayed with fats to make dogs want to eat it. It is like getting a child who has only ever eaten Mc Donalds to enjoy a chicken salad lol. 
It is great that you want to improve his diet, but you may have to employ stealth tactics to get him to eat it. How about crushing the Eden kibbles and either mixing with water to make a paste and pouring that over his Bakers, or just sprinkling it over the top. I would also cut right back on the Bakers so he is really hungry (plus he will get the addictive chemicals out of his body sooner and be able to appreciate the new, better food)
Try adding hot water to the Eden, or putting it the microwave for a few seconds to bring the flavour out.
It might be worth trying the Natures Menu, Harley was on Bakers when he came to us, and he switched to raw without any issues.


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

I've picked up some Natures Menu chicken raw food and the beef today. Going let it defrost over night and then try him with it tomorrow. Fingers crossed he likes this one! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

